# Most Comfortable Handgun



## WildWildWest (Jan 12, 2011)

*forum post deleted*


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

WildWildWest said:


> In my days I've fired an innumerable amount of handguns (im sure many here can say the same  ) I thought my knowledge on the subject was nearing capacity until last weekend. Than everything changed >.> I was at the range with a new friend when he pulled out an HK p30. HAS ANYONE HELD / FIRED THIS GUN? Its amazing!!!! Absolutely the most comfortable handgun I have ever fired. Maybe its only my hand that seems to perfectly mold to every bump and curve of this gun, I'd hate to think so I want others to experience this! The ergonomics leave me speechless and the results are clearly visible on my targets. Since my exposure to this beauty I couldn't get her out of my head. I'm now a believer of love at first sight   [I picked her up here]  and unfortunately have to wait a few days until I can re-live my Handgun Dream. Does anyone else know of an equally ergonomic pistol? Or one that the grip just hits that spot?


I'm sorry, I can't read anymore of this post...it makes me feel...uh...funny, down there.
Glad you found your soulmate, I married a Beretta 92FS.
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Beretta or Stoeger Cougar.


----------



## WildWildWest (Jan 12, 2011)

EliWolfe said:


> I'm sorry, I can't read anymore of this post...it makes me feel...uh...funny, down there.
> Glad you found your soulmate, I married a Beretta 92FS.
> Eli :mrgreen:


hahaha! 92fs is one of my mistress' >.>


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

I know what you mean about the feel of the HK P30; however, I shoot much better with my Beretta M9A1. I think the Beretta is more forgiving of my mistakes.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

EliWolfe said:


> Glad you found your soulmate, I married a Beretta 92FS.
> Eli :mrgreen:


I just keep my FS 92 Centurion around the house for the "good times" with her.
If she could do the dishes, wash the clothes, and cook my favorite comfort food,
I might have considered marriage. :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I once had a Hk P30L, - they do feel pretty good in the hand..

But, my "PERFECT" gun has changed a lot over the years. At one point itw as a 1911. Later itw as a Walther P99 A/S.

Now, the Beretta 92FS with hogue grip panels is my "perfect gun." I love the way it feels in my hand in a 1 handed grip. In fact, at indoor distances around my house, I prefer to hold it 1 handed instead of 2. The undercut trigger guard and the ribber grips make the gun feel perfect.

I keep looking for a 45 cal equivalent of the 92FS - something in DA/SA that feels as good in the hand... I have not found it yet... I am probably about to geta Cougar in 45, and I tracked down some rubber grip panels for it. But, it still won't have the sight radius of the 92FS, and the grip shape is a little different as well. But, we'll see...


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

My perfect gun is a Sig P229 with a beaver tail and Hogue Aluminum Grips. :smt082










Followed by CZ 75B Compact










Then Beretta 92F

Then Ruger P345

Then

Then :anim_lol:

:smt1099


----------

